

Ask HN: Did anyone else get spammed by Mashape API marketplace? - null_ptr

I got two identical messages sent from two GMail addresses. Based on the e-mail they sent them to, I suspect they scrapped my address from my GitHub profile - does this happen frequently? Do most people keep their email private on Github?
======
api
Yep.

